

'Artificial egg' made from plants set to revolutionize cooking - swamp40
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2416808/Artificial-egg-PLANTS-backed-Bill-Gates-set-revolutionize-cooking-goes-sale-Whole-Foods.html

======
swamp40
>> _The team today started selling their ‘plant egg’, called Beyond Eggs, in
Whole Foods in California - and say it could soon be available in supermarkets
worldwide._

It's also backed by Bill Gates.

